# DIY LED hood



## lil-lynx (18 Mar 2011)

Hello 8) 

I was wondering is it practical, building a LED hood ? .
Has anyone got any plans, or photos. Have no knowledge of electricals at all    Is it just a case of linking each LED up and then linking it to a power supply, or is there more ? . 

Also which LED should i use ? 

1. http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bright-White-G4-1 ... 1859wt_905

2.http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/G4-24-SMD-LED-War ... 965wt_1139
Or anything else you guys think.

Dont really want to spend a great deal on LEDs as i have some good T5s, but i prefer the crisp light from the LEDs and how energy efficient they are.


----------



## Radik (18 Mar 2011)

I think only usable are CREE LED's which also TMC is using. Follow up this tutorial and do more research how to connect them http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/foru ... tures.html


----------



## lil-lynx (18 Mar 2011)

Cheers buddy,

Looks like lots of reading for me


----------



## GreenNeedle (19 Mar 2011)

You can use any of the LEDs out not just Crees.  Even the cheapys 'knock offs' from China will knock the socks off Fluoro and MH.

However like you say there is more to it than other forms of lighting.  Not just power its quite advanced even for me which is why mine has 5 plugs coming from it. lol

AC


----------



## nayr88 (31 Mar 2011)

Hello mate

I've been thinking of this a lot as more and more places and homes I work in are asking to either have there existing downlights/spotlights replaced with led's some of which are freakishly bright, got me thinking if that is so bright I can even look at it surely its going to grow something mounted in a hood above a tank,

when buying the bulbs ofcourse you need a holder for them unless you have a way of securing them, its hard to explain that without you walking into bnq and asking for the led bulb section haha. Also the light have a certain rating in terms of how close it can or can't be to a water source ,if you can a perspex guard infront of them it would be ok. You could wire it all onto one cable that plugs into a socket. 

I did recently finish a ceiling in a my dads shop, he wanted tiney little leds around the parameter of a floating ceiling, I find these 22mm diameter decking lights. Each one had about 3 LED's inside it, all contained. Now this light is okai to be rained on walked on what ever, and comes in a pack of 20 with a transformer, all the lights wire into the tranny and the tranny is connected to a 240supply. In this case the correct size lead and corrct amp'd plug into a socket.

Ranting here really haha. But have a look in BnQ and snoop about on the internet.


----------



## Bobtastic (31 Mar 2011)

What would be the best material for a mounting board? Also would the addition of heat sinks and fans be need in this sort of project? And specifically using these outdoor decking lighting units?


----------



## nayr88 (31 Mar 2011)

Hi mate

They don't get warm in the slightest, but I'd have some kind of vent in the lid just as good practice, a small fan would be a plus but just to cover yo ass!!  

Mounting, I'd say mount the lights in a perspex sheet these light really don't give of heat BUT once again to cover myself I'm going to get back to you on that, or a sheet of coated metal(properly earthed). 

Then I'd use a length of flexible cable, one end to the transformer one with a plug socket, there's abit of beef here though as yourll need a proper enclosed type socket, yourll see the difference between the one on your filter or heater in comparison to say your toaster. Maybe you can source one of these with a length of flex already wired, you just need to connect the other end. 

As a side note,

Please please plllleeeeeaaaaaassseeeee, have all equipment tested by either a qualified electrician or get it PAT tested.
Also please adhere to all british standard wiring regulations, there put in place to stop you getting a shock or worse so please respect that electricity isn't bro's with water.


----------



## nayr88 (31 Mar 2011)

Ill have a look for the box, it must give 'wattage' or comparison to flouro's. I can't see it being amazing for any thing more than a nano, or say. 60x30x30 max, but ill get back to you.

Cheers


----------

